# How to Reset Touchpad and Maintain Android Installation



## aeronauticsrock (Aug 22, 2011)

Hello,

I wanted to find out the proper procedure to remove all personal data from the touchpad but maintain the android install. I believe it would be:

Boot WebOS, select "Erase Apps & Data".
Boot CyanogenMod and Erase Nandroid Backups.
Boot ClockworkMod, select "Erase data/ Factory Reset".

At that point the touchpad should be safe to give to a stranger? Am I missing anything? Would this impair the CM install / dual boot setup at all?

Thanks!


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

aeronauticsrock said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to find out the proper procedure to remove all personal data from the touchpad but maintain the android install. I believe it would be:
> 
> ...


Sounds good, also be sure to wipe the sd card data.

Erase all data, sd card, cache, factory reset and flash a fresh android nightly (I recommend 7/4, its been like a sweet spot for a lot of people)

as for the webos side, I don't use it so im not sure, but when I got my touchpad I did what you said and it was like it was brand new.


----------



## aeronauticsrock (Aug 22, 2011)

pokefloote said:


> Sounds good, also be sure to wipe the sd card data.
> 
> Erase all data, sd card, cache, factory reset and flash a fresh android nightly (I recommend 7/4, its been like a sweet spot for a lot of people)
> 
> as for the webos side, I don't use it so im not sure, but when I got my touchpad I did what you said and it was like it was brand new.


Thanks for the reply! Forgot about the SD Card Data.


----------

